# New PX-4 Sub-compact



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Just traded my Beretta 92X for a new Storm. I see that it has a plastic guide rod, does anyone know if any after-market suppliers make a metal guide rod. Also can anyone tell me the weight of the recoil spring. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know there is a stele one for the fullsize pX4. Not sure about the Subcompact...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't own a Storm but you can try Midwest Gun Works they carry a lot of parts for Beretta's.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://ssguiderods.com/shop/beretta/beretta-px-4-storm-subcompact-guide-rod/

and Midwest Gun Works as mentioned by desertman to name a few.

https://ssguiderods.com/shop/beretta/beretta-px-4-storm-subcompact-guide-rod/

I believe the standard weight of the recoil spring is 17 pounds. You probably want to go captive, there is an inner and outer spring.

I've had the little beast for over a decade and it has been extremely reliable with the stock setup and with any ammo you want to run through it.


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

Agree with Stainless Steel Guide Rods
I've bought several guide rods from Stainless Steel Guide Rods, they ship fast, and are quality parts.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> https://ssguiderods.com/shop/beretta/beretta-px-4-storm-subcompact-guide-rod/
> 
> and Midwest Gun Works as mentioned by desertman to name a few.
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks,guys. Just ordered one from SSGR.


----------

